# crazily loud rear hub



## mrkiasume (Dec 21, 2007)

hi guys, anyone knows about any other hubs that are as loud as the hope pro 2s? or louder would be better. the brand doesnt really bother.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

profiles are about dang near the loudest i've ever heard.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a louder hub still won't make your penis any bigger...


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

well, get all the grease out of you hub and just run some light oil, that will make it louder.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Industry nine hubshave a very cool sounding howl


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Loud hubs dont make you ride better.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> Loud hubs dont make you ride better.


But they make other people think your amazing


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

King Hubs are pretty loud, especially with light oil. On a track if you come up behind someone in a turn that 'ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ" freaks them out. Too much drag though for anything other than trials.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Industry Nine
Chris King
Hope Pro II
Hadley

Saints are pretty loud too.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

My Atomlab aircorp SS is pretty loud.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Halo Spin Doctors are preety loud


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Baseball card taped to the frame and hitting the spokes. Everyone will think you are a pro.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My Halos were no louder than an older XT. My Ringles are a bit quieter than my Hadleys. The King wasn't really loud... but more of a annoying buzz. The new XT has a pleasant ratchet.


----------



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

Eastern, I9, Profiles, and Atomlab Aircorp hubs are all pretty loud.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.viddler.com/player/3b1ed85f/

King:thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i couldn't begin to describe how annoying that squealing sound is....


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i couldn't begin to describe how annoying that squealing sound is....


haha... oh man. "killer bees" my azz. 
no offense to any who run the products (I've still got an old 1" grip nut king headset that's going strong), but I kind of see it more like the whine of a pathetic yuppie mating call who apparantly thought the "CK" stood for calvin klein products, therefore dropped the coin. Company has outstanding business practices, but some of the fanboys just kill it for me. 

Pro II's are great hubs for a decent price, why are you looking for an alternative? I've been diggin' mine, as well as the profiles.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

the king hub sound got old really quickly.

the aircorp one did too.


**** loud hubs, i like my saint.


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> haha... oh man. "killer bees" my azz.
> no offense to any who run the products (I've still got an old 1" grip nut king headset that's going strong), but I kind of see it more like the whine of a pathetic yuppie mating call who apparantly thought the "CK" stood for calvin klein products, therefore dropped the coin. Company has outstanding business practices, but some of the fanboys just kill it for me.
> 
> Pro II's are great hubs for a decent price, why are you looking for an alternative? I've been diggin' mine, as well as the profiles.


Each to their own i suppose. I've had nothing but great service and life span from my King stuff- so that's why i buy it. As long as it works and I can trust it when i ride that's all i care for.

Chill a little bro


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

The industry 9 hub makes a pretty sweet sound. Its not loud, just a buzzzzzzzzz


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

There are King fanboys but the pair of King hubs I owned never had problems. That was back when I rode XC and the front one had literally tens of thousands of miles on it over the years and I never took it apart once. I still have it and it turns smooth as any hub I've ever felt.

My rear went from high mileage XC to being built up around an DX 32 rim for trials use. Took about two years of trials abuse on top of the XC mileage and once again, never took it apart. I finally sold it and got almost exactly what I paid for it. Before I sold it I sent it in to King for service and for $25 they upgraded some of the parts and refurbished it.

I'm no King fanboy but I doubt I will ever own a pair of hubs like that again. 

Sorry, a bit off topic.


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

euroford said:


> profiles are about dang near the loudest i've ever heard.


but they're nowhere near a Pro II; I have the Hope and it's way louder than my mates Mini.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that video clip rules...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

daaamn i want that!


----------



## cholo (Nov 25, 2006)

sweet. I swear if I had that I would put it on my jumper bike as fast as I could get it on it


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Damn, that turbospoke is bad-ass! Check out the guy doing a wheelie here.

http://www.turbospoke.com/pg_products/products.asp (click on watch video)


----------



## weihaole (Sep 26, 2013)

NoBrakes! said:


> Halo Spin Doctors are preety loud


Are you referring to the halo spin doctor pro disc hub? Are they as loud as hope evo 2 hub? I'm thinking of getting one...


----------

